# Bridgewater Carnival 2005 - good stuff?



## Kevicious (Sep 10, 2005)

I've heard great things about the Bridgewater carnival, is it worth the hype?

Thinking of heading down there for the weekend (4th - 6th Nov), any recommendations for places to stay and places to imbibe?


----------



## Isambard (Sep 11, 2005)

For imbibing , have a spy om CAMRAs lists.  A lot of Bridgwater is VERY shiny shirts mind. Carneval happens in a lot of towns in that part of Somerset <predudice> the majority of which are a LOT nicer that Bridgwater. 

Main employer in the town is no longer the cellophane works but what is possibly one of the UK's largest car auctioneers.

There's a brothel by the bus station. Anything Bristol can do, Somerset can do bett...., no, whatever.

</end predudice>


----------



## tollbar (Sep 12, 2005)

Forget Bridgewater if the Ottery Carnival in Devon is still going.  Thats the one where they run around the streets with burning tar barrels on their backs.  It used to be a totally mad night out when I lived down that way.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 12, 2005)

tollbar said:
			
		

> Forget Bridgewater if the Ottery Carnival in Devon is still going.  Thats the one where they run around the streets with burning tar barrels on their backs.  It used to be a totally mad night out when I lived down that way.


 Well, there's carnival season, every town has one and they get voted on - forget which is biggest, it's either that one or weston. You'll be able to get back to bristol though (if you want to that is) . They're a good laugh and people put a lot of effort in - don't expect Rio, but it's good fun nonetheless.


----------



## tollbar (Sep 12, 2005)

When I was a kid there used to be carnivals all through Devon and Somerset at the end of october beginning of November and Bridgewater was about the best known.  They used to run a Coach from my village which would have been about 40 miles away, quite a long way in the days before the M5. There used to be a big one in Exeter as well, a couple of weeks before Bridgewater if I remember rightly.Most of them died out in the late sixties, early seventies, impact of Telly again I suppose.  Good to see that Bridgwater is still going though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 13, 2005)

there's no e in the middle of bridgwater


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 13, 2005)

*sterling advice*




			
				butchersapron said:
			
		

> don't expect Rio





next week:

"weston - it's not honolulu"

"taunton - candles not included"

"yeovil - rarely mistaken for san francisco"


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 13, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> don't expect Rio,



Bridgwater had the Cheeky Girls turn up last year. i don't think Rio has ever had that honour


----------



## Isambard (Sep 13, 2005)

Who needs Waikiki?


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 13, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> next week:
> 
> "weston - it's not honolulu"



Shut up!

*puts hands over husbands ears*

How d'you think I've persuaded him to move down there!!


----------



## Kevicious (Sep 13, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> there's no e in the middle of bridgwater



Well, there should be.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 13, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> there's no e in the middle of bridgwater




Zummerzet just says NO to drugs!


----------



## flimsier (Sep 13, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Shut up!
> 
> *puts hands over husbands ears*
> 
> How d'you think I've persuaded him to move down there!!



 


WHY???


----------

